# How about a Brent Mason lick?



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Here is Brent Mason style lick. A mixture of ideas I've picked up from listening to him. It's a pretty fast lick, and it of course sounds best pretty quickly. 

http://www.dolphinstreet.com/guitar_video_lessons/lesson-83.php

Tab and Guitar Pro files available on my website, as well as backing tracks.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Update - I have a more accurate G5 file on my site now 
http://www.dolphinstreet.com/guitar_video_lessons/lesson-83.php

Thanks to Chris, who took his time to make a more accurate GP5 file. 
Let me know how you like this chicken picking lick.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks Robert... love that Tele...


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Glad you liked it. It's a cheap tele, but it sounds great.


----------

